# trading into Massanutten?



## Debbyd57 (Aug 14, 2010)

We are thinking about trading into Masnutten through RCI and our choices are Woodstone #5711 (2bdrm), Eagle Trace #2293 (1 bdrm sleeps 6), or The Summit #3640 (2 bdrm).  Any thoughts on which would be the best units?  We will be taking our 20 year old daughter.  No little kids.  Also, what is the washer/dryer situation in these two units?  We would be going in May or June.  Interests would be golfing, arts and crafts/classes and horseback riding (for our daughter).


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 14, 2010)

This resort has a great on-site recreation package outstanding indoor and outdoor pools, golf, fishing, game room etc. Please look into the activity pass for your week stay.

Massanutten's Mountainside Villas will have a washer and dryer in their villas.

I can not be speak for Woodstone and Eagle Trace villas washer & dryer configuration.


----------



## DaveHenry (Aug 14, 2010)

*Summit Units are Nice*

We had four two bedroom units at the Summit in late June (own two, exchanged for two through RCI).  The units were all nice.  The buildings are two story.  The upper units have full kitchens.  The lower units have a partial kitchen (no stove, but a electric hot plate and a gas grill on the balcony.).  Each set of an upper unit and a lower unit share a washer and dryer (downstairs in the entry hall).
I've never stayed in Woodstone, but a lot of RCI reviews say that the walls are thin, with a lot of noise coming from other units.


----------



## laura1957 (Aug 14, 2010)

I own at both Summit and Woodstone - I prefer Summit just because it is up the mountain.  Woodstone units I have stayed in share the washer/dryer between the full and partial kitchen sides just like the Summit.


----------



## stevedmatt (Aug 14, 2010)

I liked the Summit unit I stayed in last week, even with the partial kitchen. The compensation is a gas grill on the deck which the unit with the full kitchen doesn't have. One thing we missed was a morning walk. The hills were so steep where we stayed ( at the very top of the mountain) that we thought the fight back up the hill wouldn't be worth the attempt. I think I personally would have preferred staying in a Woodstone unit for that reason. The walls were pretty thin in our summit unit also.


----------



## Steve NH (Aug 15, 2010)

Another vote for Summit - especially if you like the Mtns.
We own both Summit and Woodstone.  Use Woodstone for trading and always stay at Summit

For Washers on the Summit. (at least Summit Grenoble Woods where we always stay)  They are in the Common Hallway but are downstairs (If you get a Lower unit they will be just outside your door - If you get the upper you will need to go out the door and down the stairs - but you never have to go outside)

Lower unit has no stove top burners (Partial Kitchen) but has a grill on the porch and a portable electric burners.

Upper has burners on top of stove but no grill on the deck

If this is your first visit there will be more than enough things for your daughter to do. She will run out of time before she runs out of things to do.


----------



## Carolinian (Aug 15, 2010)

Why don't you take a look at renting in through RCI instead of trading in?

I have enjoyed Massanutten on the two times we have been there, first as an exchange and the second time as a rental.  The RCI rental was during ski season and was cheaper than the m/f at my US or UK home resorts, and that was before even considering the exchange fee.  The rental was also cheaper than m/f (levy) plus exchange fee would have been using my SA week.  So RCI rental was the cheap way out.

While a very nice place, Massanutten is overbuilt in timeshare.


----------



## Debbyd57 (Aug 15, 2010)

We have too many timeshare weeks to use, so if we rent a week we will have a timeshare week that goes unused.  Plus, we are exchanging in with our SA week which only had a levy of around $225.  So, it isn't much difference in price between exchanging and renting for a summer week.


----------



## stevedmatt (Aug 15, 2010)

Debbyd57 said:


> We have too many timeshare weeks to use, so if we rent a week we will have a timeshare week that goes unused.  Plus, we are exchanging in with our SA week which only had a levy of around $225.  So, it isn't much difference in price between exchanging and renting for a summer week.



True, but if you happen to be going during the winter, RCI has "extra vacation" rentals at $260. If exchanging, be sure to use your weakest week.


----------



## carl2591 (Aug 16, 2010)

we have stayed in summit units and most recently woodstone units.. 

the summit was brand new off Innsbruck lane.. we were in upper unit (230 or 231-U)  don't think there was anyone in unit to side as we did not hear any noise at all..

we were the first people in the unit just in judging by the protective film stuff we removed off stuff. these unit have a great view of the bowl for sure. 

wood stone is nice if you are going to the water park, smaller golf course or goining on tours like to DC. it easuer to walk and drive around the flatter area.

unit seem to be same size and layout in both is good.

6 of one, half dozen of the other.. if I was skiing the choice would be summit.


----------



## wcfr1 (Aug 17, 2010)

Debbyd57 said:


> We are thinking about trading into Masnutten through RCI and our choices are Woodstone #5711 (2bdrm), Eagle Trace #2293 (1 bdrm sleeps 6), or The Summit #3640 (2 bdrm).  Any thoughts on which would be the best units?  We will be taking our 20 year old daughter.  No little kids.  Also, what is the washer/dryer situation in these two units?  We would be going in May or June.  Interests would be golfing, arts and crafts/classes and horseback riding (for our daughter).




Am at Masanuten now, staying in a Summitt unit.

I would say that Eagle Trace is by far the least deirable of the three you mentioned. They just look older.

The Summitt is not new. There are several different Summitt units here. Some older than others and in slightly different areas. I wish I had the ones in Grenoble Woods but there is no way to know which section you are getting when you book through RCI until after booked.

Did the tour today and they took us to a new unit in Woodstone. They are newest and still under construction. Obviously looked nice and new. Workmanship had a lot to be desired however. Layout between Woodstone and Summit are fifferent but Summit are a little bigger.

Problem with Summitt is it is up, up, up the mountain. Views are nice but the views from Woodstone aren't bad, jsut different.

But since you are more interested in golf and horseback riding and not any of the real outdoor stuff i would say go with Woodstone. It is right on the golf course and next to the stable. It's much easier than driving up and down the mountain every time you want to go somewhere.


----------



## Debbyd57 (Aug 21, 2010)

Well, now we waited too long and only Woodstone is available for summer.  Is there any difference between a Friday, Saturday or Sunday checkin as far as location goes?  All are 6/6 units.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## laura1957 (Aug 21, 2010)

I  know with my Woodstone Luxury unit I could pick which day I wanted to check in - I do not know if that is true of all of them.  I do know that it wasnt always true of them all.


----------

